# Chest workout Advice required all!!!



## Guest (Aug 2, 2004)

Hi all,

Been to the gym today, chest and bicept wkout. Arms still ache slightly from my upper back and tris workout yesterday, but that soon wore off!

Problem is, I started with exercises to bicepts first, then chest, I could just about manage 5 res 3 seta of dips, un-weighted.

I then done 8 reps 3 sets scull crushers (Think thats what they are called, one dumbell over head laying right angle to bench back down) followed by 8 reps 3 sets of dumbell flyes approx. 20lbs.

Chest felt a little knackard by now then went to do some light high reps on the bech press, intended to do 3sets of 12 - 15 reps 20kg.

I could only manage about 5 reps on first set and not even that on second set after 90sec's rest!!!!

See my problem, is it just fatigue setting in? - hope so!

Some one in the gym told me that I should perhaps do this first before the others as they are the better muscle buider, is this right!?

I am usually wary of bench pressing as I am relatively new to it, but I would imagine I could lift much more than 20kg, especially when I see others, that appear smaller than me pushing alto more!!!

Any advice would be greatly appreciated...

Cheers fellas

Dave. :twisted:


----------



## Guest (Aug 2, 2004)

i fined do ur bigger muscle groups first that way you can do more


----------



## Benj1436114491 (Apr 27, 2004)

Don't like the sound of your split, if you;ve already trained the Tri's the day before your bench will be alot lower!

You could try traning tri's with chest and bi's with back, thats what I do works wonders, it also means your Tri's and Bi's get a week rest before there worked again.

Also I agree with tissue always train large muscle groups first, otherwise you'll find the supporting muscle groups fail before the one you trying to train!

...and skull crushers work the triceps.... not sure if im reading your post wrong...?


----------



## Guest (Aug 3, 2004)

Cheers again fellas,

Like I have said, new to this, appreicate your help...

Dave.


----------



## Ric1466867921 (Aug 16, 2004)

Hey Dave

Tissue is right, best to work the chest first, that way you half knacker out your tri's so you only have to do 3 sets of skull crushers and say tri extensions and your done, which also cuts down the amount of time your on the gym for


----------



## Guest (Jul 5, 2005)

not sure about what people think but personally Bench pressing isn't really a chest exercise its more a compound movement and should not considered the BEST chest exercise


----------



## Guest (Jul 5, 2005)

Although, being a compound movement, the main muscle group involved is the pecs (and triceps/shoulders obviously) but nothing adds mass like good compound movements like barbell/dumbell presses.

J


----------



## reef (Jul 14, 2005)

mstar said:


> not sure about what people think but personally Bench pressing isn't really a chest exercise its more a compound movement and should not considered the BEST chest exercise


This depends. Ive found partial reps on bench press to be very good, basically starting at the bottom and raising the bar but stopping before lockout (arms around 120). Bear in mind the chest is only really used for the first part of the press, afterwards and to lockout it is mainly triceps. Doing it this way keeps the tension on the chest throughout the set.


----------



## Guest (May 10, 2006)

Monday - chest, biseps, tris

Wednesday - back, legs

Friday - shoulders, arms (yes arms again or other week bodypart.

Take weekend off. start again Monday. Go heavy as f**k for 8 reps max and watch the muscle grow. dont forget after training take your carbs and protein. Pref quick cards and whey protien.

Good luck


----------



## Guest (May 10, 2006)

Hey bud. Read your first post and it seemed a bit confusing. You said that you wanted to do chest and bis and ended upi training skull crushers on your second excercise? SC's are for tri's not bi's.

So yeah if you're doing skull crushers before chest excercises you'll be weaker on your chest excercises for sure.

Recommendation is to first fully train your chest then your bi's as they're a smaller muscle group.

I'm a firm beliver that I get more from dumbells than from bench press, perhaps because of my tall build, who knows. For some reason bench seems to burn my shoulders not my chest. Try some incline dumbell press at the start off your workout to really burn your chest and follow up with some heavy sets of dumbell flies. I've found I get more out of that than heavy bench. And these days I'm up to 55kg incline dumbell press for sets of 6 so it seems to be working.

Give er a try and see what works for you. Then let us know eh.


----------



## splinter1466867924 (Aug 5, 2005)

Posted started in 2004 then resumed in 2005 and now 06.

intesresting...


----------

